# Gc Around Regina Sk



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Me and the family will be heading to Ontario from Calgary in about a month. And we will be stopping by/near/around Regina. Does anyone know a semi-clean decent campsite/farm, it can be dry camping its just for one night. Prefer one that has a playground so the kids can go play for a few hours before bed and when they first wake up before we get back into the truck.

Thanks
Kos


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

If it was around Saskatoon, I could offer a suggestion, but we almost always head north when we camp, sorry. Hopefully, this will bump your thread for some other local Outbackers to chime in though. If not, I will suggest to post your question on the RV.net forum (sorry Outbackers.com!) in the Canada thread. I know there is a regular in that forum from Regina on there.


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

Here is an ok site for finding Cg's in our province...

http://www.sasktourism.com/where-to-stay/campgrounds

Just a few I found on here around Regina...

http://www.buffalolookoutrvcampground.com/index1.html

http://www.geocities.com/comfortplus2003/

http://www.kingsacrescampground.com/

Never stayed at any but it's a start.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the sask tourism link. Was good. Checked out a couple of those camp sites, seem decent. But I have been burned before by seeing nice pics for sites then getting there it is a disaster. Although not a big issue this time as it will be a 1 night stay.

But still, thanks for the links, very helpfull. GO ESKS!

Kos


----------

